# Oil-less Turkey "fryer"



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Tried out that Big Easy by Char-broil today. It's an oil-less "fryer". Uses infrared heat. Let me tell you that thing is AWESOME! We cooked a 12 lb bird in about 2 hours and was the best ever. We have fried on every year for the last few but that tradition permanently changed today.

It's not really a fryer but I rubbed olive oil on the skin so I guess it "fried" a little 

I used this recipe. It's been a favorite for about 3 years:
http://www.zy-sauce.com/Deep Fried Cajun Turkey.htm

I'll never deep fry another one. I was a die hard turkey fryer before this so I know that sounds like a stretch. It's not. I was blown away.

The one I got is this:

http://www.charbroil.com/ProductInfo/54-95-1936/The-Big-Easy-Infrared-Turkey-Fryer.aspx

They have another Big Easy that is a smoker too. To do it all over again I might get that one instead.

I'm looking forward to trying some other stuff in it. It will do a whole chicken in about 30 mins.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I like that. Pretty cool.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, very cool.


----------

